# gelöst: Ports gesperrt ?

## henry

Hallo Freunde,

ich nutze für gqrx die Ports 7355 und 7356.

Leider musste ich feststellen, das heute nichts mehr geht.

nmap -p 7350-7360 localhost 

PORT     STATE  SERVICE

7350/tcp closed swx

7351/tcp closed swx

7352/tcp closed swx

7353/tcp closed swx

7354/tcp closed swx

7355/tcp closed swx

7356/tcp closed swx

7357/tcp closed swx

7358/tcp closed swx

7359/tcp closed swx

7360/tcp closed unknown

Die Ports sind geschlossen. Ein Eintrag in /etc/services brachte auch nichts.

Wie kann ich die Ports öffnen ?

Den Service swx habe ich in /etc/services nicht gefunden.

Ich möchte die Ports für tcp und udp öffnen.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke und 73 Henry

PS: Ich habe ip-tables nicht als Dienst zu laufen.Last edited by henry on Tue Apr 30, 2019 6:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

Hallo Henry,

"closed" ist der Normalzustand. Nach dem Starten des Kernels sind erst einmal alle Ports "closed". Ports werden dadurch geöffnet, dass ein Programm gestartet wird, das einen Socket öffnet. Die geöffneten Sockets kannst Du Dir anschauen mit

```
netstat -L -n
```

Einträge in /etc/services öffnen keine Sockets. Die Datei verknüpft lediglich Port-Nummern mit Service-Namen. Allerdings verwendet nmap offenbar nicht /etc/services, sondern /usr/share/nmap/nmap-services.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich möchte die Ports für tcp und udp öffnen. 

 

Wie gesagt, Du musst ein Programm starten, das dann diese Ports öffnet. Oder redest Du von Firewalls?

Ich fürchte, ich verstehe Deine Frage nicht. Bitte beschreibe genauer, was Du machen möchtest, welche Programme Du dazu startest, was früher passiert und was heute anders ist.

Mike

----------

## henry

Hallo Mike,

danke für Deine Antwort.

netstat -l -n zeigt, dass gqrx keinen Port öffnet.

Im Moment habe ich keine Idee.

73 henry

----------

## arfe

Was sagt denn iptables -L ?

----------

## henry

Hallo arfe,

iptables -L

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination         

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination         

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination         

73 Henry

----------

## arfe

Dann öffnet Dein gqrx einfach die Ports nicht. Vielleicht muss Du es so konfigurieren und ihm sagen, dass er das machen soll. Vielleicht durch ein Update geändert, wenn es vorher lief.

----------

## henry

Hallo arfe,

genau das ist das Problem. Und ich habe keine Idee.

Alles hat super funktioniert. Irgendein Update hat was verändert.

Ich weiss nur nicht was.

Gute Nacht Henry

----------

## henry

Hallo Freunde,

es scheint ein Fehler in gqrx vorzuliegen.

Bin noch beim suchen. Kann dauern.

73 Henry

----------

## henry

Hallo Freunde,

danke an alle die sich für mein Problem interessiert haben.

Durch die Tipps habe ich wieder etwas gelernt obwohl es mit

dem eigentlichen Problem nichts zu tun hatte, bin ich wieder ein Stück schlauer.

Danke.

Also, ich habe mehrmals Neukompilierungen laufen lassen.

Siehe da, es funktioniert wieder alles. Wahrscheinlich waren

es irgendwelche Versionskonflikte ( ~amd64).

73 Henry

----------

